

Where are your national football team players based? - cbellet
https://plus.google.com/115295517811173410397/posts/csCyNLeXdyS

======
cbellet
Where are your national football team players based?

A couple of facts that you might find interesting:

\- Russia, England, and Italy stand out for their teams composed of players
based in the same country

\- 67% of players based in Russia and participating to the FIFA World Cup play
for Russia, and in contrast, 18% of England- and France- based players do.

\- Ghana, Cameroon, and Ivory Coast explain ca. 40% of the
internationalization of France-based players

